# Дополнительное крепление для ремня



## ugly (30 Мар 2019)

Доброе время суток.

Часто вижу на аккордеонах дополнительно крепление для правого ремня, на грифе.
Это зачем так?


----------



## gerborisov (31 Мар 2019)

Когда играю на вельтмейстере, стоя, у меня его сносит по вертикали (против часовой стрелки) может такое крепления лучше подходит для игры стоя? как вариант.


----------



## Y.P. (31 Мар 2019)

Извините, что вклиниваюсь в тему. Хочу спросить - как называется накладка с тыльной стороны инструмента, которая отделяет музыканта от
баяна и прикрывает частично мех? И каково ее назначение и насколько она необходима? Хочу приобрести себе такое.


----------



## vev (31 Мар 2019)

Y.P. написал(а):


> Извините, что вклиниваюсь в тему. Хочу спросить - как называется накладка с тыльной стороны инструмента, которая отделяет музыканта от
> баяна и прикрывает частично мех? И каково ее назначение и насколько она необходима? Хочу приобрести себе такое.


просто защита меха. Стоит в Италии три копейки. Функция до безобразия простая - защищает мех от трения об одежду ну и одежду от меха. В наших магазинах видел чуть ли не 100$. Полный бред. Где-то валяется новая заготовка (без клепок) под полный Скандаль. Могу отдать за бутылку Хугардена  Ну а при наличие желания и швейной машинки делается за 10 минут их плотного листового теплоизолятора и куска плотной (у меня велюр) ткани.


----------



## Y.P. (31 Мар 2019)

Спасибо за подробное разъяснение. Я подумаю. По видимому большой пользы от нее нет, играю я сидя.


----------



## ugly (2 Апр 2019)

Оказывается, обсуждение этого вопроса уже было, но я его не нашел.
Обратил внимание, что встречается дополнительное крепление только на расширенных инструментах.
Так вот оно для того, чтобы сдвинуть аккордеон влево. Если исполнитель не 1м90см ростом, у него корпус инструмента будет под подбородком; играть в верхней части клавиатуры очень некомфортно, кисть в районе плечевого сустава, рука зажимается. Сдвинув инструмент влево - кисть переходит под подбородок, рука расслабляется, играть комфортно.


----------



## acco (2 Апр 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Если исполнитель не 1м90см ростом, у него корпус инструмента будет под подбородком


У всех будет под наклоном. Если поставить более ровно, то жать горло будет.
Очень удобно играть с доп. ремнем, так как инструмент ровно стоит и не чего не жмет, НО, левая быстро устает и тремоло мехом трудно долго играть.
Я перепробовал разные варианты и самый удобный это крепить к основному крепежу и веревкой подтянуть (почти впритык) ремень к доп. крепежу.
Получится что и горло не жмет и баланс инструмента есть. Для меня это само удобный вариант был.

Фото пример -


----------



## ugly (2 Апр 2019)

Если впритык, то просто укоротить правый ремень надо от доп.крепления. Может, место крепления выбрано неудачно, слишком далеко на гриф.


----------



## vev (3 Апр 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Если впритык, то просто укоротить правый ремень надо от доп.крепления. Может, место крепления выбрано неудачно, слишком далеко на гриф.


все намного сложнее... Все подбирается индивидуально и нет готовых решений.


----------



## ugly (3 Апр 2019)

Это понятно, люди все разные, инструменты тоже.


----------



## acco (3 Апр 2019)

На деле, если любительски и редко играть, тогда нету разницы.
Если много и сидя играть, тогда я бы играл с доп. креплением или что-то думать.
Если стоя играть - то без доп. крепления, так как левая рука "отвалится" после 5 минут игры.
Кстати, в муз. школе все собираюсь на аккордеоны поставить такие доп. крепления.

Когда я в Польше, в Варшаве учился, то там несколько поляков играли на ремнях от Якомучи.
Попробовал, мне не удобно показалось, но нужно поиграть и привыкнуть наверное.
 

100 EUR стоят у Pigini - https://www.pigini.nl/product/ergonomic-accordion-straps-of-claudio-jacomucci/?lang=en


----------



## ugly (3 Апр 2019)

Играть много и сидя, да.
Я вот такие сыну купил, но велики. Года через 2-3 нормально будут.


----------



## ugly (3 Апр 2019)

Vadims Karnickis написал(а):


> Очень удобно играть с доп. ремнем, так как инструмент ровно стоит и не чего не жмет, НО, левая быстро устает и тремоло мехом трудно долго играть.


Да, левая у сына отвалилась от усталости почти сразу же...


----------



## acco (3 Апр 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Да, левая у сына отвалилась от усталости почти сразу же...


Сделайте как я писал выше - закрепите к основному крепежу, и подвяжите почти впритык к доп. крепежу.
Станет легче и удобней играть!


----------



## ugly (3 Апр 2019)

Ничего не даст - Супита сыну всё ещё велика по размеру. Ему даже эта скоба в ключицу упирается.


----------

